
Andrew Jackson to Be Removed from $20 Dollar Bill - electic
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/anthony-hamilton-andrew-jackson-10-20-bills_us_5713b059e4b0060ccda384a6
======
pink_dinner
Wow this article is biased. The media doesn't even bother to hide it anymore.

~~~
dalke
The Huffington Post is a blog aggregator with pretensions of being a news
source. I avoid it more strongly than I do the Daily Mail. It's full of woo
science and SEO attention grabbers like this (which was republished from last
year).

